# Snowblower buying advice (budget <$1500)



## pumadude (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm looking into buying a snow blower and still need some help deciding on what to get. I'm hoping to get something after this season is over or whenever the best time to buy one to get a good deal on one. This would just to be something to do my driveway. Would like something with a >30" width and >10HP B&S motor, I also want something that's well made that I won't have to worry about except for routine maintenance. 

The only blower that i've found that's met my requirement is the John Deere 1130SE which is right at my budget maximum. Is it worth getting this one? 

Can anyone suggest any other blowers I should look at in my price range?


----------



## Schnabel Plowin (Feb 14, 2010)

Toro has an 826 model in your range. Go to your local toro dealer for the best made snowblower.


----------



## speralandscape (Dec 28, 2008)

Check out the Husqvarnas. I was impressed.


----------



## pumadude (Mar 20, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. For the snowblower size/power that I am looking for Toro's are out of my price range.

Looked at Husqvarna's and couldn't find a model in stock that has a B&S engine. The one I could find all have LCT motors which from what I understand have alot of issues and are made in China.

I've honed in my selection to an Ariens Deluxe 30. Seems like it has very good ratings and I can get one for $1499 shipped to my doorstep.

http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Ariens-921013-Snow-Thrower/p3241.html

Would it be worth waiting longer in anticipation for the price to come down since the winter is coming to a close or should I just get it now.


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

I bought the Ariens deluxe 30 at Home Depot in December for $1299.00. Very happy with it so far.... the briggs engine runs so much smoother than the techumsehs they always used.


----------



## crazyskier537 (Dec 31, 2010)

The LCT's are fine. I have had mine for three years now, and it still starts on the first pull.

But yeah, I still don't blame you for wanting to go with a B&S.

Get it now. I was going to wait for some clearances, but there weren't any. I ended up buying my ariens in november, for the same price it was listed late spring of the earlier season.


----------



## loudcav (Jan 24, 2011)

what about Troy Bilt alot of motors arnt what they used to be briggs included I prefer Kawasaki or Honda but Ive only seen the honda on snow blowers


----------



## pumadude (Mar 20, 2006)

Evan528;1240287 said:


> I bought the Ariens deluxe 30 at Home Depot in December for $1299.00. Very happy with it so far.... the briggs engine runs so much smoother than the techumsehs they always used.


Good to know, thanks!



crazyskier537;1240310 said:


> The LCT's are fine. I have had mine for three years now, and it still starts on the first pull.
> 
> But yeah, I still don't blame you for wanting to go with a B&S.
> 
> Get it now. I was going to wait for some clearances, but there weren't any. I ended up buying my ariens in november, for the same price it was listed late spring of the earlier season.


Good to know about this whole buy off-season save a bunch of cash hogwash. I've never really noticed a huge movement in prices during the off season. I was also reading an article saying it's actually best to buy during Fall when inventory starts to roll in since there's more selection and dealers will usually have good sales to kick off the season.



loudcav;1240370 said:


> what about Troy Bilt alot of motors arnt what they used to be briggs included I prefer Kawasaki or Honda but Ive only seen the honda on snow blowers


Checked out Troy-Bilt, all out of stock. They do have some of the more lower priced snow throwers out there. I noticed their big snow throwers were pretty loaded (EG hand warmers, power steering, etc...) but boy do they use alot of plastic on their machinery. Not sure on where their motors come from either.


----------



## pumadude (Mar 20, 2006)

Update:

Today I happen to be at the Lowes and saw that they had a refurb and recertified Troy Bilt 2690XP. Had a few scrapes, rust spots, etc.. looked like it was used once but relatively looked new still. The salesguy mentioned that it was taken as a return and then they ship them off to a service place to get whatever was wrong with it fixed and routinely serviced. He said he didn't know what was wrong with it to begin with and mentioned most folks typically use them once and return them with no defect, I took that with a grain of salt but could be plausible. Anyway, I took it for a quick test run out in the parking lot and everything worked great, it started on the first pull and everything functioned on it flawlessly, including the handwarmers. 

Anyway It was marked down to $799 from $1100 new and talked him down to $700 out the door. I'm really happy with the deal and the blower I bought. It has way more features on it than I wanted and loving that it has tracks instead of tires.


----------



## royster (Mar 1, 2011)

I live in Canada and there is a much wider choice of snowblowers than in the USA, Husqvarna builds several of the higher priced models for Craftsman. I have a Craftsman 52993, 27 inch , Briggs and Stratton 305 14.5 torque with hydrostatic drive (no more friction disc ) power steering, heated grips, powder coated paint like the Husqvarna models, except it is red instead of orange. I bought it for $1499 ,unfortunately it is not sold in the USA.


----------



## royster (Mar 1, 2011)

pumadude;1232371 said:


> I'm looking into buying a snow blower and still need some help deciding on what to get. I'm hoping to get something after this season is over or whenever the best time to buy one to get a good deal on one. This would just to be something to do my driveway. Would like something with a >30" width and >10HP B&S motor, I also want something that's well made that I won't have to worry about except for routine maintenance.
> 
> The only blower that i've found that's met my requirement is the John Deere 1130SE which is right at my budget maximum. Is it worth getting this one?
> 
> Can anyone suggest any other blowers I should look at in my price range?


John Deere are now built by Briggs and Stratton who took over Simplicity, Snapper, Murray (bankrupt a few years ago) and a few other makes, The main difference between them is the color.......if you like green......


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

I wonder how much this one is?


----------



## bdlawncare (Oct 1, 2011)

Get an Ariens, I have 4 they are all amazing and have not had a single problem... just keep on your scheduled maintenance and you will be pleased. However dont by the model from home depot they are made specifically for home depot and arent made as well as the ones you would buy at the ariens dealership.. just my 2 cents. oh yeah and if you can find an older ariens they are TANKS i have a 1989 that runs amazing... dont let it rust do routine maintenance and you will take this snowblower to the grave with you!


----------



## Mabepossibly (Dec 12, 2010)

bdlawncare;1325507 said:


> Get an Ariens, I have 4 they are all amazing and have not had a single problem... just keep on your scheduled maintenance and you will be pleased. However dont by the model from home depot they are made specifically for home depot and arent made as well as the ones you would buy at the ariens dealership.. just my 2 cents. oh yeah and if you can find an older ariens they are TANKS i have a 1989 that runs amazing... dont let it rust do routine maintenance and you will take this snowblower to the grave with you!


As are most power tools. Buy your equipment from your local dealer!


----------



## stainlessman (Nov 1, 2011)

Ariens is a old old brand, a friend had a 30 yr old Ariens he just replaced, don't buy a White or anything offered a W-mart, all junk, one thing about buying from a dealer, if you need service, they will take care of you, buying from 'big box', the price is less, but you get less. If you do buy from 'big box' , its new so it should not need to be worked on..but...you never know.


----------



## second income (Sep 19, 2010)

The Ariens are the way to go. I have the 10 hp 26" model with electric start and headlight. There is no comparison to the Craftsman, Troybilt MTD crap. They feature all metal construction, heavy guage body, skids and scraper bar. They are built to last and one other thing--- THEY ARE made in THE USA


----------

